# Marinehafen von Yokosuka



## Ajkula (14. Januar 2016)

Bei World of Warships kann man ja neuerdings einen Heimathafen für die Schiffe auswählen, dabei gibt es den Hafen Yokosuka der eine gewaltige, weiß, zinnenartig bewährte Mauer oder Molle (was auch immer) zeigt, dazu noch jede Menge Sonnenkollektoren und Windräder im Hintergrund.
Dass es sich nicht um etwas aus den 40ern handeln kann ist klar, aber ist das Ding real oder fiktiv?

Weiß Jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yokosuka


----------



## Ajkula (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hab es mir ja vorher bereits auf Google Earth angesehen und dort nichts gefunden, bin aber an anderer Stelle auf den Hinweis gestossen dass es sich um den fiktiven Hafen aus dem Manga "Arpeggio of blue steel" handelt, den ich momentan auch online lese, wobei mir aber die Schutzmauer nicht mehr im Gedächtnis geblieben ist.


----------

